# Very aptly named tobacco- SG Perfection



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

So, I went to a local club yesterday that has outdoor smoking decks and I brought my pipe and opened a tin of SG Perfection I picked up at a local B&M. I've been wanting to give this a try, and I was not disappointed, in fact, it may be my new favorite (I'll have to smoke some Penzance and some Perfection back to back to see which I prefer).

SG Perfection is a blend of two different Virginia tobaccos (brown and bright), Turkish, and latakia with some vanilla added in (according to the description "a hint of vanilla"). This stuff is definitely "perfection" in a pipe.

I smoked it out of my Mario Grandi which is a variation on the tomato/author shape. I smoked 3 or 4 bowls of it over the course of the night. It lit well, stayed lit with no problems, smoked cool with absolutely no bite, and tasted incredible. It tasted like a nice English should, with just a slight hint of something more. You can just taste the vanilla once you get to the second half of the bowl, until then you can tell there is something else there, but I couldn't really make out the vanilla. It may also hint at some other spices in the flavor as well (baking spices, not hot pepper or curry spices). It does have that Virginia and latakia sweetness, but it isn't too sweet. The flavors in this really blew me away.

Room note? I got so many comments from this it was crazy. People loved the smell (and it is an English!). When burned and smoked outside, the vanilla must not have smelled very "vanilla-ey" though since several people thought I was smoking cloves out of my pipe. Maybe it was that smell that translated to the hint of baking spices in the flavor. 

So, bottom line? In case you couldn't tell, I love this stuff! I will be going back to the B&M to buy up the rest of their tins of this. It may be a new favorite. It is an English that tastes terrific like an English, has the mellow smoking characteristics of an English (no bite, cool), yet it also has the pleasant room note of an aromatic that the people around you tend to like. This is definitely a good tobacco to smoke indoors. Great stuff, do yourself a favor and try it (whether you are an English or aromatic fan, I think you'll probably appreciate it).


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

Great review, this is a blend I had wondered about, but had not been very high on my try list. You make it sound delicious! How does it compare to Commonwealth or SL?


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Well, Jeff, I'm beginning to realize that your tastes and my tastes are on opposite ends of the spectrum when it comes to pipe tobacco. I didn't care for Perfection.

That's a good thing. Now I know if I get something I don't really care for but is still good quality tobacco, there's a good chance it will be one that you'll like and I can be relatively sure it will find a good home where it will be appreciated!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I was wondering about this blend. I guess i will have to try it for myself. At least it isn't too hard to find. Thanks for your review Jeff.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

If you like light Latakia English blends, you will probably like it. If you like lots of Latakia, not for you.

I am the former. I found this blend nearly perfect for me. I have found other English blends that are even better since I had this last, but I can't remember what they are off the top of my head. I don't buy many English blends because I really have to be in the mood for Latakia.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

I will have to put it on my open soon list as I am cellaring a tin of it. Thanks for the review.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Xodar said:


> Great review, this is a blend I had wondered about, but had not been very high on my try list. You make it sound delicious! How does it compare to Commonwealth or SL?


I haven't tried Commonwealth, but since it is 50/50 latakia and VA it would probably be a *lot* stronger than Perfection. Perfection has a nice latakia tin note, but in reality it is pretty mild/mellow like SL. In fact, it did remind me a lot of SL with a note of something else under it (the vanilla that is in it, and the baking spice note that you do get in smoking it).



owaindav said:


> Well, Jeff, I'm beginning to realize that your tastes and my tastes are on opposite ends of the spectrum when it comes to pipe tobacco. I didn't care for Perfection.
> 
> That's a good thing. Now I know if I get something I don't really care for but is still good quality tobacco, there's a good chance it will be one that you'll like and I can be relatively sure it will find a good home where it will be appreciated!


I'm definitely up for trying anything that is a good tobacco. Though, the more I am experimenting the more I am finding that I like a good cross section of tobaccos. Light English, check (several of my favorites are in that category). Aromatics, check. Heavy English, check. Burley, check. Virginias, I need to try more straight Virginia blends to be sure, but I do like the sweetness Virginia blends impart. VaPers, I don't know yet, but I no longer avoid perique in English blends so my next experiments should probably be VaPers. I may or may not like a particular blend, but I do like a bit of everything it seems. So, if it is something you like I may well like it as well (though you wouldn't want to find those another home of course). I will try (almost) anything- just no aromatics with licorice, or heck, no English blends topped or cased with licorice either (I _hate_ licorice with a passion).



Natedog said:


> If you like light Latakia English blends, you will probably like it. If you like lots of Latakia, not for you.
> 
> I am the former. I found this blend nearly perfect for me.


It seems I'm a little of both, but several of my favorites (Bald Headed Teacher, Frog Morton, Penzance, SL, and Perfection) are either light or medium on the latakia.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

See, I can't even handle Penzance. It's just too much for me.

BHT and FM were fine though.

You and licorice sounds like me and ketchup. I simply can't smoke 99% of McClellands and now freshly blended H&H because ketchup turns me off so bad it ruins whatever it is as soon as I smell it.


----------



## ChrisD (Apr 10, 2011)

Perfection sounds reall good, thanks for the review.


----------

